# What your Damage Weight wise?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well it would not be normal to put weight on at this time of year :lol:So I was just wondering if you have let got a bit or have been good?
I have been not too bad,did not have much at Christmas due to being really upset after a school friends funeral but I have slipped a little in the last week,But I have put on around 2 or 3 pounds which is much less than I though:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

2 or 3 pounds is not too bad. I have actually lost a couple of pounds, don't know why!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

i lost a couple of stone after going for a sh*t after eating christmas dinner :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> i lost a couple of stone after going for a sh*t after eating christmas dinner :thumb:


Man after me own heart :thumb:

Said to me missus Im on a diet now Weighed myself this morning, spot on 12st 8lbs or 80kgs. Want to loose a stone by end of june.

Need to find some time from somewhere to increase my running regime from 2 - 3 times a week to minimum 4 times.

And, no more pastry, puddings and snacks.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im 6'6" built like a beanpole and weigh circa 11 stone. Never put on weight no matter what I eat :lol: Kinda opposite of most folk....I need to gain weight rather than lose it haha!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Defiantly, back to work next week so its back to the gym. Must admit to slacking a bit and not been to the gym for the last 3 months. Time to eat less crap and push some metal for me!!!!!!!! I reach the big 4 0 at the end of the month too, times not going to help me with this either.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't really care to be honest!! I'm a front row prop only 5ft 8" and weigh 17.5st. Yeah there's some wobbly bits on me but mostly muscle. Don't really want to loose weight, love my position


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Havent weighed myself, but using a new hole on the belt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Bridges said:


> Don't really care to be honest!! I'm a front row prop only 5ft 8" and weigh 17.5st. Yeah there's some wobbly bits on me but mostly muscle. Don't really want to loose weight, love my position


I play second row and have been trying to put on weight for ages now but I cant get weight on and stay fit at the same time. My target is about 14.5 st and I'm just under 13.5 at the minuet so me trying to bulk up was an excuse to eat more  lol


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've put about 6lb on but that's with me working loads and drinking lots of coffee and not exercising rather than eating crap.

When work/life balance settles down I'm hitting the streets/fields on the bike again.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bridges said:


> Don't really care to be honest!! I'm a front row prop only* 5ft 8" and weigh 17.5st.* Yeah there's some wobbly bits on me but mostly muscle. Don't really want to loose weight, love my position


 
I'm that height and 14.5 st would love to lose a stone but still look good naked :speechles (lucky ladies only please)
I have friends who are over 6ft2 muscular and don't rack up that amount , where do you put it all? 
What waist are you?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not too worried about the extra weight because I will start the serious exercise very soon.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> I am not too worried about the extra weight because I will start the serious exercise very soon.


Ross, it is not an attack, but if you were here as my mate I would say stop putting off until tomorrow what you can do today (that is of course if you really want to ) :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I lost 6lbs because I came down with some sort of gastric flu-type virus on Christmas Day.

I have managed to put a couple of lbs back on now though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have lost 2 and a half stone so of course I will do it again to hit 15 stone.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I've put 6 lbs on but I love my food! When I'm back in work and on the exercise bandwagon again I'm planning on being the leanest I've ever been!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

No gain!

Having said that, since boxing day I have run 37 miles....... no pain, no gain! literally!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I'm that height and 14.5 st would love to lose a stone but still look good naked :speechles (lucky ladies only please)
> I have friends who are over 6ft2 muscular and don't rack up that amount , where do you put it all?
> What waist are you?


Most of it is in my legs they are big!! I'm normally a 36-38" waist depending on trousers, but i have to go that size bigger because a 36" waste wont go over my thighs hehe lol!!

Although im not professional in the sport, i love playing it and train hard in the weight department, not so much cardio but i can last a game. :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Bridges said:


> Don't really care to be honest!! I'm a front row prop only 5ft 8" and weigh 17.5st. Yeah there's some wobbly bits on me but mostly muscle. Don't really want to loose weight, love my position


wahey another fellow front row buddy, im 5ft 8" currently 20st 8lb (was 17.5st many moons ago) just got my **** into gear to get back down to that and get rid of my wobbly bits as there is muscle under it somewhere lol

was funny as i got a comment from my opposite man in a game a few weeks back after hed hit me from a kick off "your a slab and a half aint ya" hee hee


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bridges said:


> Most of it is in my legs they are big!! I'm normally a 36-38" waist depending on trousers, but i have to go that size bigger because a 36" waste wont go over my thighs hehe lol!!
> 
> Although im not professional in the sport, i love playing it and train hard in the weight department, not so much cardio but i can last a game. :thumb:





jonezy said:


> wahey another fellow front row buddy, im 5ft 8" currently 20st 8lb (was 17.5st many moons ago) just got my **** into gear to get back down to that and get rid of my wobbly bits as there is muscle under it somewhere lol
> 
> was funny as i got a comment from my opposite man in a game a few weeks back after hed hit me from a kick off "your a slab and a half aint ya" hee hee


Ah, you both make me feel better, as I take a 34 waist as my legs won't go into a 32" (ex short track speed skater and club sprinter)


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

jonezy said:


> wahey another fellow front row buddy, im 5ft 8" currently 20st 8lb (was 17.5st many moons ago) just got my **** into gear to get back down to that and get rid of my wobbly bits as there is muscle under it somewhere lol
> 
> was funny as i got a comment from my opposite man in a game a few weeks back after hed hit me from a kick off "your a slab and a half aint ya" hee hee


Ahaha wooop wooop, front row all the way 
Short and stocky best shape for props. I've put more wait on since joining the gym, muscle training!!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds rude but what are ya tight or loose bridges??? lol

yeah im a 40 waist at mo but need 42 so my legs fit in, currently a 52/54 inch chest as well, thats about ot change as im hitting the gym again now


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm notty I like both  lol!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

5'8", 11.5 stone, 29" waist, 42" chest, fitness bore.


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

Put on 1.6kg and that's with a stomach bug from 22nd to 27th and coming off a creatine cycle. Mother in law's mince pies were cracking though!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Stopped the diet early for xmas around the beginning of December so up 9lb all in so now 21st 9lb.

Means the 3st I wanted to lose for the year to take me to 18st is now 3st 9lb!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Bridges said:


> I'm notty I like both  lol!!


that makes 2 dotty bastids in this thread then lol me too :wave::thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

No gain for me. I had the Flu.

I'm stuck at 13st 8lb. I was 15st this time last year though.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I havent put any weight on.Still 11st 6lb!


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

I had put on 6lbs by last wednesday.

Wieghed to day and lost 3lbs, so thats good.

Currently 6"2' and 14stone 10. Target is to lose a stone by the end of July. Shoudl be easy now I'm eating more normally again and when I start to cycle to work again (I'm a fare weather cyclist)


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

mattc said:


> I had put on 6lbs by last wednesday.
> 
> Wieghed to day and lost 3lbs, so thats good.
> 
> Currently 6"2' and 14stone 10. Target is to lose a stone by the end of July. Shoudl be easy now I'm eating more normally again and when I start to cycle to work again (I'm a fare weather cyclist)


Another cyclist in sunny west brom... :thumb:


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

somouk said:


> Another cyclist in sunny west brom... :thumb:


O yes. Well more wednusbury to walsall but no one ever seems to know where west brom is. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Well this time last year according to my gym assessment I was 72kg & 15%bf.

Today I was 84.6kg @ 20% bf, so my year long bulk has gone quite well. 

And in that time I've put on 2 inches on my arms and chest and 3 inches on my thighs and across my shoulders.

Main goal for me now is to get to 10% bf without losing too much size, all by october.


----------

